# Need plans for a fireplace draft stopper!



## ericrubash (Jan 30, 2010)

I saw plans for a removable wooded fireplace draft stopper in one of my magazine a wihle back but cant seem to find it anywhere. Do any of you know what I am talking about ? Looks like the picuture below..


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I would think that you'd have to make a cardboard template to fit your particular fireplace.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Should be simple enough to make - cardboard template for the opening shape and a frame with a piece of sheet goods cut to the template. Might also need some kind of "feet" to keep it upright.

I probably wouldn't use wood for this - unless you wait until the fire is out before sitting it in place.


----------



## wdwrkr (Mar 8, 2010)

I made something similar for my fireplace. I used the kerf style entry door weatherstrip (found at Home Depot, for example) around the perimeter of a plywood board. The kerf is cut into the narrow edge all around. As the board is pressed into the opening of the fireplace, the door seals compress to seal against the brick. This compression force keeps the panel in place, yet it is easy to remove.

You can then paint something interesting on the face of the plywood, or paint it black to minimize its appearance.
I opted for the minimal appearance route and did not use a handle.
I've since made several for friends and clients.


----------



## ericrubash (Jan 30, 2010)

WDWRKR…do you have any pictures handy????


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Find a 300 lb. burglar to try to get down your 200 lb. chimney?

;-)


----------

